# Sempre in mezzo (non voglio fare la suocera)



## Mariben (12 Novembre 2018)

Avendo 3 figli mi sono toccate pure 3 nuore 
Scherzi a parte ho un ottimo rapporto con le due che sono rimaste
Solo che hanno avuto la malaugurata idea di mettersi in società aprendo un bar.
Conoscendole, (caratteri agli antipodi) temevo che sarebbe finita così. Hanno litigato, stanno per scogliere la società e ora anche i due fratelli sono ai ferri corti.
Ora però, anche se velatamente e separatamente mi " chiedono" di schierarmi.
Come uscirne accidenti?
Adoro quelle ragazze ma nonostante abbia chiarito da subito che non voglio entrarci mi chiamano, si confidano, si sputtanano a vicenda:unhappy:
Loro ( i figli) invece con me si comportano come se non fosse successo nulla ma ovviamente le occasioni per stare  tutti insieme si sono azzerate.
Fin' ora ho fatto dribbling
Consigli?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Fin' ora ho fatto dribbling
> Consigli?


Chiedi la sostituzione simulando una distorsione al ginocchio


----------



## Mariben (12 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiedi la sostituzione simulando una distorsione al ginocchio


Avrei  una sublussazione delle rotule congenita.. Vale?:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Avendo 3 figli mi sono toccate pure 3 nuore
> Scherzi a parte ho un ottimo rapporto con le due che sono rimaste
> Solo che hanno avuto la malaugurata idea di mettersi in società aprendo un bar.
> Conoscendole, (caratteri agli antipodi) temevo che sarebbe finita così. Hanno litigato, stanno per scogliere la società e ora anche i due fratelli sono ai ferri corti.
> ...


In casi come questi si parla a suocera perché cognata intenda :mexican:

Fuori dalle battute credo che ti possano vedere come una madre giudicante e che i tuoi tentativi di voler far vedere il punto di vista dell’altra possano essere percepiti come uno schierarsi con l’altra.
Io espliciterei questa posizione dicendo che non è la tua e che capisci come una attività possa creare anche problemi relazionali che poi si risolveranno.


----------



## Mariben (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In casi come questi si parla a suocera perché cognata intenda :mexican:
> 
> Fuori dalle battute credo che ti possano vedere come una madre giudicante e che i tuoi tentativi di voler far vedere il punto di vista dell’altra possano essere percepiti come uno schierarsi con l’altra.
> Io espliciterei questa posizione dicendo che non è la tua e che capisci come una attività possa creare anche problemi relazionali che poi si risolveranno.


Grazie.
È quel che ho fatto  ( chiarire la mia posizione e ribadire che non faro' da tramite per le loro rimostranze ) mi auguro capiscano che è proprio perché voglio bene e stimo entrambe.
Quando , un anno fa, hanno aperto il bar, ho reagito un po freddamente al loro entusiasmo   dicendo solo che le commistioni affettive/ lavorative/parentali non mi hanno mai convinta  .
Purtroppo avevo ragione.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Avendo 3 figli mi sono toccate pure 3 nuore
> Scherzi a parte ho un ottimo rapporto con le due che sono rimaste
> Solo che hanno avuto la malaugurata idea di mettersi in società aprendo un bar.
> Conoscendole, (caratteri agli antipodi) temevo che sarebbe finita così. Hanno litigato, stanno per scogliere la società e ora anche i due fratelli sono ai ferri corti.
> ...



Non è la diversità di carattere a far sciogliere una società, ma sono i soldi.
O i mancati guadagni.
Che se l'attività va bene nessuno la scioglie perché non ci si trova sulla scelta delle tovaglie di carta. Per intenderci.

Quindi non fare dribbling, cambia campo. Declassa 
Fossi in te direi ad entrambe che così come non ne hai mai avuto tornaconti, altrettanto non ti interessa delle questioni  "economiche" tra loro due. E che quindi vuoi stare fuori dalle  "questioni di soldi". Di norma a premettere i soldi subentra disagio nell' interlocutore, ragione per cui spesso questo desiste anche dall'approfondire tutte le cd. "questioni di principio".
Insomma.... Falle scappare entrambe, e che tornino da te per parlare di altro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Avendo 3 figli mi sono toccate pure 3 nuore
> Scherzi a parte ho un ottimo rapporto con le due che sono rimaste
> Solo che hanno avuto la malaugurata idea di mettersi in società aprendo un bar.
> Conoscendole, (caratteri agli antipodi) temevo che sarebbe finita così. Hanno litigato, stanno per scogliere la società e ora anche i due fratelli sono ai ferri corti.
> ...


invitale a casa tua una all'insaputa dell'altra. Falle parlare davanti a te, cercando di moderare senza prendere parte.
Poi fai loro un bel discorsetto, che esula dai problemi materiali che hanno portato alla scissione della società.
Ma dicendo che tu avevi previsto il fallimento e per quali motivi.
Ci hanno provato, ma non ci sono riuscite, sono nate per essere cognate con spazi precisi ma non per lavorare insieme. Litigare per questo non ha senso, una volta preso atto che hanno idee diverse sulla gestione.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Un bar aperto da appena un anno di solito non dà ancora reddito sufficiente per due soci, soprattutto se si sono contratti dei debiti per avviarlo, se i muri non sono di proprietà e se con i fornitori non si sono ancora stipulati contratti favorevoli.
Si lavora tantissimo senza riscontri economici, che di solito arrivano - se la gestione e la posizione sono buoni - dopo qualche anno.
Quindi tutte e due si trovano sommerse dai debiti, con le tasse da pagare, le spese ingenti e tanto lavoro e tante ore da dedicare all'attività - e, se vogliamo anche dirlo - senza intravedere la speranza di una maternità nel futuro, vista la situazione.
Ognuna di loro a questo punto vorrebbe lasciare, sperando che l'altra si accolli quella che considerano entrambe una patata bollente.
L'errore è stato fatto in partenza, probabilmente non tenendo conto di tutte le variabili de mercato.
Che litighino tra loro è la conseguenza più ovvia, solo che in questa maniera non fanno altro che rendere certo il fallimento dell'attività.
Spero che tu non abbia fatto da garante per loro o che non abbia qualche coinvolgimento economico nell'attività.
Il problema sarà ovviamente anche per i tuoi figli. Credo che la situazione vada esaminata solo dal punto di vista economico anche da parte tua, prima che vengano a bussare alla tua porta chiedendo prestiti o aiuti. Il resto conseguirà.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un bar aperto da appena un anno di solito non dà ancora reddito sufficiente per due soci, soprattutto se si sono contratti dei debiti per avviarlo, se i muri non sono di proprietà e se con i fornitori non si sono ancora stipulati contratti favorevoli.
> Si lavora tantissimo senza riscontri economici, che di solito arrivano - se la gestione e la posizione sono buoni - dopo qualche anno.
> Quindi tutte e due si trovano sommerse dai debiti, con le tasse da pagare, le spese ingenti e tanto lavoro e tante ore da dedicare all'attività - e, se vogliamo anche dirlo - senza intravedere la speranza di una maternità nel futuro, vista la situazione.
> Ognuna di loro a questo punto vorrebbe lasciare, sperando che l'altra si accolli quella che considerano entrambe una patata bollente.
> ...


Quoto te che lo hai decisamente espresso meglio di me.


----------



## Mariben (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un bar aperto da appena un anno di solito non dà ancora reddito sufficiente per due soci, soprattutto se si sono contratti dei debiti per avviarlo, se i muri non sono di proprietà e se con i fornitori non si sono ancora stipulati contratti favorevoli.
> Si lavora tantissimo senza riscontri economici, che di solito arrivano - se la gestione e la posizione sono buoni - dopo qualche anno.
> Quindi tutte e due si trovano sommerse dai debiti, con le tasse da pagare, le spese ingenti e tanto lavoro e tante ore da dedicare all'attività - e, se vogliamo anche dirlo - senza intravedere la speranza di una maternità nel futuro, vista la situazione.
> Ognuna di loro a questo punto vorrebbe lasciare, sperando che l'altra si accolli quella che considerano entrambe una patata bollente.
> ...


No io economicamente non centro nulla 
Hanno acceso un mutuo e hanno già deciso chi delle due uscirà dalla società (l' altra si accolla mutuo e attività :unhappy
Non mi hanno coinvolta in quel senso ma proprio come se volessero far decidere a me chi ha torto o ragione, io non ci sto perché non mi compete e perché davvero sono imparziale , affettivamente parlando.

PS dubito busseranno alla mia porta , i loro mariti ( miei figli) se la passano benino e saranno loro, in caso.... Per la maternità  
Una ha più di 40 anni e dopo il primo ha avuto 2 aborti  , chiuso il discorso
L' altra ha due figli , il primo da ragazzina , la seconda con mio figlio.
Non credo sia nelle loro priorità .


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No io economicamente non centro nulla
> *Hanno acceso un mutuo e hanno già deciso chi delle due uscirà dalla società (l' altra si accolla mutuo e attività :unhappy
> *Non mi hanno coinvolta in quel senso ma proprio come se volessero far decidere a me chi ha torto o ragione, io non ci sto perché non mi compete e perché davvero sono imparziale , affettivamente parlando.
> 
> ...



Decisione sofferta, immagino.
Lasciale sbollire.


----------



## Mariben (12 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è la diversità di carattere a far sciogliere una società, ma sono i soldi.
> O i mancati guadagni.
> Che se l'attività va bene nessuno la scioglie perché non ci si trova sulla scelta delle tovaglie di carta. Per intenderci.
> 
> ...



Pare che invece sia proprio lì la questione. ( il bar per ora " tira bene ") ma 
mi spiego meglio ;
La più giovane è determinata  solare, esuberante, instancabile e " tiratardi" ; quando è lei a far chiusura va ben oltre l'orario  ( le 11 di sera ) " accusa" la cognata ( piuttosto introversa , timida e seriosa )  di non  volersi mai fermare fino dopo mezzanotte e di mandar via i clienti  che indugiano troppo, di non essere " simpatica" con loro ecc .
Sempre la prima " accusa la seconda di non avere polso fermo con le dipendenti
La seconda " disapprova"  i comportamenti  dell'altra , a dir suo civettuoli, di intrattenersi   troppo a chiacchiere con i clienti e di questo ha informato il cognato  .
La più giovane andrà avanti con l'attività.


----------



## Vera (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Pare che invece sia proprio lì la questione. ( il bar per ora " tira bene ") ma
> mi spiego meglio ;
> La più giovane è determinata  solare, esuberante, instancabile e " tiratardi" ; quando è lei a far chiusura va ben oltre l'orario  ( le 11 di sera ) " accusa" la cognata ( piuttosto introversa , timida e seriosa )  di non  volersi mai fermare fino dopo mezzanotte e di mandar via i clienti  che indugiano troppo, di non essere " simpatica" con loro ecc .
> Sempre la prima " accusa la seconda di non avere polso fermo con le dipendenti
> ...


Io fino a "ieri" ero in società con mio fratello e, puoi andare d'amore e d'accordo quanto vuoi ma per quanto riguarda il lavoro, meglio prendere strade diverse. Certo, la tua è una posizione scomoda, ti senti fra due fuochi ma, se posso permettermi, sono loro che sbagliano. Dovrebbero evitare di metterti in mezzo. Mia madre, per dire, non l'ho mai coinvolta nelle discussioni con mio fratello. E lui sono convinta abbia fatto lo stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Pare che invece sia proprio lì la questione. ( il bar per ora " tira bene ") ma
> mi spiego meglio ;
> La più giovane è determinata  solare, esuberante, instancabile e " tiratardi" ; quando è lei a far chiusura va ben oltre l'orario  ( le 11 di sera ) " accusa" la cognata ( piuttosto introversa , timida e seriosa )  di non  volersi mai fermare fino dopo mezzanotte e di mandar via i clienti  che indugiano troppo, di non essere " simpatica" con loro ecc .
> Sempre la prima " accusa la seconda di non avere polso fermo con le dipendenti
> ...


Per me non sono in gioco solo due idee diverse di quel tipo di lavoro, ma anche la percezione del gradimento come persona e come donna. 
Probabilmente questi aspetti non erano stati considerati prima o non erano stati messi alla prova in un esercizio pubblico.
Se viene toccato il profondo, si fa fatica a uscirne.
Non per nulla stanno coinvolgendo la “mamma” comune da cui vogliono sentirsi dire l’una di non essere una civetta (sia come modo di fare, sia come orari) e l’altra di non essere una musona, antipatica e priva di fascino.
Diglielo


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Pare che invece sia proprio lì la questione. ( il bar per ora " tira bene ") ma
> mi spiego meglio ;
> La più giovane è determinata  solare, esuberante, instancabile e " tiratardi" ; quando è lei a far chiusura va ben oltre l'orario  ( le 11 di sera ) " accusa" la cognata ( piuttosto introversa , timida e seriosa )  di non  volersi mai fermare fino dopo mezzanotte e di mandar via i clienti  che indugiano troppo, di non essere " simpatica" con loro ecc .
> Sempre la prima " accusa la seconda di non avere polso fermo con le dipendenti
> ...


Sono giustificazioni, anche un po' meschine (per la seconda soprattutto) per nascondere il fatto che ognuna delle due voleva comandare, ma solo la prima c'è riuscita, imponendosi anche sull'altra, che ha mollato per la frustrazione.
Continuano il loro gioco di potere anche con te.
Non assecondarlo.


----------



## Mariben (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non sono in gioco solo due idee diverse di quel tipo di lavoro, *ma anche la percezione del gradimento come persona e come donna.*
> Probabilmente questi aspetti non erano stati considerati prima o non erano stati messi alla prova in un esercizio pubblico.
> Se viene toccato il profondo, si fa fatica a uscirne.
> *Non per nulla stanno coinvolgendo la “mamma” comune da cui vogliono sentirsi dire l’una di non essere una civetta (sia come modo di fare, sia come orari) e l’altra di non essere una musona, antipatica e priva di fascino.*
> Diglielo



 Temo tu abbia ragione ,anche per questo, la loro idea non mi aveva convinta fin da subito.
La più giovane ha una personalità travolgente della quale l'altra è sempre stata vagamente invidiosa 

Gliel'ho detto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Temo tu abbia ragione ,anche per questo, la loro idea non mi aveva convinta fin da subito.
> La più giovane ha una personalità travolgente della quale l'altra è sempre stata vagamente invidiosa
> 
> Gliel'ho detto



Spero che tu abbia rassicurato la meno giovane di essere favolosa, ma solo più riservata e meno adatta a quel lavoro.


----------



## Mariben (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spero che tu abbia rassicurato la meno giovane di essere favolosa, ma solo più riservata e meno adatta a quel lavoro.


 :up:.....oltretutto fra le due è decisamente la più bella solo che lei non ci crede. vede solo che non riesce a essere spigliata come l'altra.
Comunque si l'ho spesso rassicurata


----------



## ologramma (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Avendo 3 figli mi sono toccate pure 3 nuore
> Scherzi a parte ho un ottimo rapporto con le due che sono rimaste
> Solo che hanno avuto la malaugurata idea di mettersi in società aprendo un bar.
> Conoscendole, (caratteri agli antipodi) temevo che sarebbe finita così. Hanno litigato, stanno per scogliere la società e ora anche i due fratelli sono ai ferri corti.
> ...


cara Mariben ,come dice anche mia moglie,non sei la madre  sei la suocera quindi se puoi dillo velatamente ai tuoi  bambini ma non ti intromettere lasciale scornare tra di loro.
Se fossero state tue figlie si era tuo dovere , visto in tanti casi madri e figlie litigano ma poi passa tutto se tu invece intervieni scontenti tutti e ti potrebbero dire : fatti  gli affari tuoi


----------



## Mariben (12 Novembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> cara Mariben ,come dice anche mia moglie,non sei la madre  sei la suocera quindi se puoi dillo velatamente ai tuoi  bambini ma non ti intromettere lasciale scornare tra di loro.
> Se fossero state tue figlie si era tuo dovere , visto in tanti casi madri e figlie litigano ma poi passa tutto se tu invece intervieni scontenti tutti e ti potrebbero dire : fatti  gli affari tuoi




Ciao caro
i miei " bambini" hanno 32 e 40 anni:singleeye: e non ho nessuna intenzione di intromettermi come  ho sempre ho fatto del resto
Le mie nuore mi vogliono  bene ( grazie anche al sopracitato) e io ne voglio a loro  Spesso mi hanno chiesto consiglio su cose più futili  e, per capirci, è capitato si uscisse noi 3 sole a far baracca. 
Ovviamente mi spiace che stiano litigando ,sto cercando  consigli proprio perchè l'ultima cosa che vorrei è che mi vedessero schierata ma nemmeno indifferente.  Per questo dicevo che sto dribblando.
E' tutto un " E' vero che io... ma lei ", " capisco che avrei dovuto però anche lei ". Non posso cavarmela con un " ca@@i vostri , non ne voglio sapere nulla". Anche se il messaggio è questo e  vorrei che arrivasse forte e chiaro senza essere così dura.

ps la più giovane è orfana da parecchi anni
e l'altra ha solo la madre che però è " vecchio stampo"


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> :up:.....oltretutto fra le due è decisamente la più bella solo che lei non ci crede. vede solo che non riesce a essere spigliata come l'altra.
> Comunque si l'ho spesso rassicurata


:up:


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> :up:.....oltretutto fra le due è decisamente la più bella solo che lei non ci crede. vede solo che non riesce a essere spigliata come l'altra.
> Comunque si l'ho spesso rassicurata


Alla faccia dell'essere donna e imprenditrice.
Se una società deve andare in fallimento per ragioni come queste...
Non diciamolo troppo in giro che può essere andata così, altrimenti alimentiamo i pregiudizi nei confronti delle donne.
Che non sono fortunatamente sempre così.


----------



## Mariben (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Alla faccia dell'essere donna e imprenditrice.
> Se una società deve andare in fallimento per ragioni come queste...
> Non diciamolo troppo in giro che può essere andata così, altrimenti *alimentiamo i pregiudizi nei confronti delle donne.*
> Che non sono fortunatamente sempre così.




Ecco... fra le altre cose  ste scaramucce da ragazzine mi irritano proprio per il neretto.
Anni fa ho dovuto gestire una dinamica simile  fra le mie due dipendenti.
L' atmosfera era pesante e quasi non si parlavano : Sono stata durissima e per un pò ha funzionato ( "l'invidiosa" si è poi licenziata facendomi pagare  caro ( storia lunga )il fatto di non essermi schierata dalla sua parte .
Ero la titolare non la suocera però purtroppo certi pregiudizi sono duri a morire se li alimentiamo, noi donne, con il nostro comportamento


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Alla faccia dell'essere donna e imprenditrice.
> Se una società deve andare in fallimento per ragioni come queste...
> Non diciamolo troppo in giro che può essere andata così, altrimenti alimentiamo i pregiudizi nei confronti delle donne.
> Che non sono fortunatamente sempre così.


Gli uomini si pestano per le stesse ragioni.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao caro
> i miei " bambini" hanno 32 e 40 anni:singleeye: e non ho nessuna intenzione di intromettermi come  ho sempre ho fatto del resto
> Le mie nuore mi vogliono  bene ( grazie anche al sopracitato) e io ne voglio a loro  Spesso mi hanno chiesto consiglio su cose più futili  e, per capirci, è capitato si uscisse noi 3 sole a far baracca.
> Ovviamente mi spiace che stiano litigando ,sto cercando  consigli proprio perchè l'ultima cosa che vorrei è che mi vedessero schierata ma nemmeno indifferente.  Per questo dicevo che sto dribblando.
> ...



Sara' ma a me sembra invece proprio semplice semplice dire 'siete entrambe mie nuore, voglio bene a tutte e due quindi vedetevela solo tra di voi' perche'  non me la sento proprio di entrare nel merito. Discorso chiuso. Se proprio avete bisogno di arbitri usate i vostri mariti.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ecco... fra le altre cose  *ste scaramucce da ragazzine* mi irritano proprio per il neretto.
> Anni fa ho dovuto gestire una dinamica simile  fra le mie due dipendenti.
> L' atmosfera era pesante e quasi non si parlavano : Sono stata durissima e per un pò ha funzionato ( "l'invidiosa" si è poi licenziata facendomi pagare  caro ( storia lunga )il fatto di non essermi schierata dalla sua parte .
> Ero la titolare non la suocera però purtroppo certi pregiudizi sono duri a morire se li alimentiamo, noi donne, con il nostro comportamento


Dovrebbero irritarti soprattutto perché sembrano scaramucce da ragazzine un po' viziate e immature.
Io avevo un amico che aveva fatto società con una nostra amica per aprire un'attività commerciale.
Dopo aver contratto debiti per aprirla, passati appena 4 mesi, lei si era già stancata perché doveva alzarsi presto la mattina, perché non guadagnava nulla, perché si lavorava troppo...
L'entusiasmo e i grandi progetti erano già finiti alle prima difficoltà e sacrifici.
E' vero che anche lui fu ingenuo a fidarsi di lei, ma il voltafaccia che questa donna fece fu imprevedibile: in fin dei conti lei all'epoca era giovane e disoccupata e quell'attività era un'opportunità in cui avrebbe dovuto dare il massimo.
Uscì dalla società con l'aiuto del marito e dei capitali della suocera, che le pararono il culo. 
Qualche anno dopo lei malgrado questo si separò, mentre il mio amico, rimasto da solo, non riuscì a portare avanti l'attività che era tarata sulla forza lavoro di due responsabili.
Potrei citarti molte storie di conflitti generati per le ragioni indicate da Brunetta negli ambienti lavorativi di mia conoscenza, ma mi dilungherei troppo. A volte ho la sensazione che nell'educazione di molte persone (a livello statistico preponderante la componente femminile, per mia esperienza) sia stata trascurata l'importanza dell'umiltà e del sacrificio oltre alla capacità di lavorare e andare d'accordo in gruppo senza sviluppare sentimenti conflittuali.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dovrebbero irritarti soprattutto perché sembrano scaramucce da ragazzine un po' viziate e immature.
> Io avevo un amico che aveva fatto società con una nostra amica per aprire un'attività commerciale.
> Dopo aver contratto debiti per aprirla, passati appena 4 mesi, lei si era già stancata perché doveva alzarsi presto la mattina, perché non guadagnava nulla, perché si lavorava troppo...
> L'entusiasmo e i grandi progetti erano già finiti alle prima difficoltà e sacrifici.
> ...


Forse lavorare in proprio non è per tutti, perché tanti pensano che equivalga a “non mi comanda nessuno, faccio quello che voglio” senza tenere conto che invece vuol dire lavorare di più.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse lavorare in proprio non è per tutti, perché tanti pensano che equivalga a “non mi comanda nessuno, faccio quello che voglio” senza tenere conto che invece vuol dire lavorare di più.


Già saperlo è un segno di maturità.


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2018)

Una società, se non è una SpA si regge sulla collaborazione e sulle azioni dei soci devono sostenersi nell'interesse comune... detto questo, per la mia esperienza, posso dirti che appoggio il detto che la migliore società è quella formata da ...un socio !!!
 Gli interessi, la rivalità, le incomprensioni che possono manifestarsi  sono spesso inevitabili, quindi visti i soggetti, bene hanno fatto a dividersi e tu... stanne fuori assolutamente. 
La tua relazione di parantela non implica che tu faccia da cuscinetto alle loro scelte economiche e tantomeno alle loro diatribe... rassicurale sul tuo affetto e la tua considerazione... nulla più, le scelte di vita si chiamano così proprio perchè sono individuali ed interferire non è mai consigliabile, anche se lo chiedono...  
Forse, e dico forse, dovevano mettere in conto di avere caratteri opposti ed atteggiamenti totalmente diversi, ed  in una attività commerciale di quel tipo l'accordo gestionale è imperativo.


----------



## Mariben (13 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una società, se non è una SpA si regge sulla collaborazione e sulle azioni dei soci devono sostenersi nell'interesse comune... detto questo, per la mia esperienza, posso dirti che appoggio il detto che la migliore società è quella formata da ...un socio !!!
> Gli interessi, la rivalità, le incomprensioni che possono manifestarsi  sono spesso inevitabili, quindi visti i soggetti, bene hanno fatto a dividersi e tu... stanne fuori assolutamente.
> _La tua relazione di parantela non implica che tu faccia da cuscinetto alle loro scelte economiche e tantomeno alle loro diatribe... rassicurale sul tuo affetto e la tua considerazione_... nulla più, le scelte di vita si chiamano così proprio perchè sono individuali ed interferire non è mai consigliabile, anche se lo chiedono...
> *Forse, e dico forse, dovevano mettere in conto di avere caratteri opposti ed atteggiamenti totalmente diversi, ed  in una attività commerciale di quel tipo l'accordo gestionale è imperativo*.



Concordo.
Quando mi comunicarono le loro intenzioni , chiedendomi consiglio, fu su questo aspetto che mi soffermai;troppo diverse loro e le aspettative ma erano così entusiaste  da non prendere minimamente in considerazione la mia opinione ; del resto, come giustamente dici, la scelta era loro e da suocera sono diventata cliente.
Forse è per questo che ora  ( con me ) si giustificano  e scaricano la responsabilità del fallimento una sull'altra.
E... giuro che non ho mai proferito la fatidica frase " ve l'avevo detto ".

Per il corsivo ; da qualche giorno tutto tace credo abbiano recepito il messaggio.


----------



## Mariben (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Dovrebbero irritarti soprattutto perché sembrano scaramucce da ragazzine un po' viziate e immature.*
> Io avevo un amico che aveva fatto società con una nostra amica per aprire un'attività commerciale.
> Dopo aver contratto debiti per aprirla, passati appena 4 mesi, lei si era già stancata perché doveva alzarsi presto la mattina, perché non guadagnava nulla, perché si lavorava troppo...
> L'entusiasmo e i grandi progetti erano già finiti alle prima difficoltà e sacrifici.
> ...



Esattamente 
Il loro comportamento è incomprensibile, per me che le conosco bene, Sono delle ragazze intelligenti e gran lavoratrici e  responsabili oltretutto hanno  avuto il pieno appoggio morale e materiale dei mariti.
Mah !!!


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Esattamente
> Il loro comportamento è incomprensibile, per me che le conosco bene, Sono delle ragazze intelligenti e gran lavoratrici e  responsabili oltretutto hanno  avuto il pieno appoggio morale e materiale dei mariti.
> Mah !!!


Oh... 

Può anche starci che la più introversa non sia semplicemente tagliata per essere libera imprenditrice.

Io ad esempio pure svolgendo una libera professione, resto fondamentalmente una esecutrice.


----------

